# PSE Sequoia advice



## Tailfeather (Jan 12, 2010)

Decent commercial longbow for the money ($246.00 @ Cabelas)?  The reviews are all very favorable.....


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2010)

I would shoot one before i bought one. I tryed one and was not impressed, for just a little more money you could have a very nice used custom longbow. IMO the only productions bow i like are the Bear Montana's and the bows from Martin


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, Dennis.  The only thing I don't like about the Montana is the black glass on the limbs.....would rather see the wood.  I'm still shopping around, first longbow and I'm afraid most customs are alittle more than I want to swing.  Why didn't you like the PSE?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2010)

I have had one, (go figure).

Straight limbed, (D Shaped), and is somewhat forgiving of a not so 
slick release.
Cut way left of center, (hard to tune arrows), slow, (for a 50 pound bow), blocky grip, flat shelf, leaves quite a bit of energy in the string at brace. (This results in a smart bit of hand shock).
I would not buy another.
In that price range there are some decent, (used) bows 
available.

Do you know what your draw length is, and what kind of poundage you want to shoot?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 12, 2010)

I have bought quite a few used bows for the money your going to spend on that one bow. 

Look around and don't get in a huge hurry good there are alot of used bows are around for that kind of money. You have a idea of what you looking for now to find it. (the fun part)


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2010)

Jake said it all. I like black glass it just looks like its made to hunt, all business.You can end up paying alot of money for some fancy woods when really all there used for is to have something to glue fiberglass to and to look pretty. Dont get me wrong i have some bows with some nice woods but the last custom bow i got has black glass on it and i have another one on order now! Somebody help me!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2010)

I just thought of something get ahold of SOS he has a very nice longbow for the same money and it looks great! If you cant i can call him if you would like


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys...solid advice, all.  Jake, I'm at 27"....want 45-50 lb range.  Like the r/d limbs, too.  Most important to me is smooth and quiet, but as a trad newbie, they all seem that way.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2010)

Also, there is a Traditional 3D shoot being held down your way, (Culloden), on Feb 20th.
I will be glad to bring a bow or 2 for you to use and shoot some arrows at foam targets. 
It is alot of fun.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 12, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> I just thought of something get ahold of SOS he has a very nice longbow for the same money and it looks great! If you cant i can call him if you would like


Thanks for the tip....maybe he'll chime in on this...or maybe I should just check with him.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 12, 2010)

On second thought....some of that black glass looks pretty darn good. lol


----------



## 730waters (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone on here own a PSE Legacy bow? I have one that was given to me by my wife for a birthday gift. I had mentioned wanting to get back to the days when I used a longbow and recurve and she found it and bought it. It is 50lb. and seems to shoot where I look. I haven't shot any other bows ,custom, etc.to compare it with , so just asking if anyone has compared it to other bows.
D.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 13, 2010)

730waters - Is that the 69" PSE Marksman/Heritage?  Brown glass front and belly? Small, pointed limb tips?  If so,  that's one of the sweetest shooting longbows for the money I've ever had the pleasure to shoot!  Accommodates a long draw like mine. Smooth and forgiving.  Inexpensive but dependable. I think they stopped making them several years ago but I would like to have another one some day.  I gave mine away a few years ago and have regretted it.


----------



## Avid Archer (Jan 13, 2010)

Tailfeather, PM sent.

AA


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 13, 2010)

I've have a PSE heritage sequoia longbow with gray hardrock maple risers and black glass overlay limbs (my first longbow).   I don't take her out that much anymore though...


----------



## 730waters (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry to be late on the reply Timberghost. This is the Legacy with black glass front and back. It is 66 inches in length. The bow shoots great for me, but then, I've never shot a custom so probably don't know what I am missing. Sorry to hear of you giving that bow away! Sounds like it truly fit you well! If you were closer up here I would let you drop by and shoot it my Legacy. This bow was only $199 new, but like I said it shoots where I look.


----------

